# Livres numériques ePUB ou PDF ?



## Christelle95 (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens d'investir dans un Ipad 2 et j'ai vu qu'ils vendaient des livres en format numériques sur un certain site de vente en multimédia et électroménager. Ils sont disponibles en ePUB et PDF, quel est à votre avis le format qu'il faut prendre pour mettre sur l'Ipad ?

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2011)

L'un ou l'autre. Ils marchent tous les deux sur iPad avec iBook.

Avec le PDF tu gardes la mise en page avec le ePub tu peux zoomer sur le texte. À toi de voir ce qui te convient le mieux.


----------



## Christelle95 (27 Octobre 2011)

D'accord, même si on ne passe pas nécessairement par Ibooks ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2011)

Après, cela dépend de ton logiciel, mais la, plus de synchro avec iTunes et souvent pas de gestion des ePub.


----------



## Christelle95 (27 Octobre 2011)

Ok d'accord, merci !


----------

